# Watertown Goldens (one pregnant) - Any updates ?



## Heart O'Gold

Bumping up, hoping for info?


----------



## Wendy427

Heart O'Gold, I PMd you.


----------



## MercyMom

You mean these dogs still haven't been rescued *yet! *I just read the closed thread. I can't believe how hard it is to get these dogs out these people's hands. I am worried about the puppies being born in the frozen snow!:bawling:


----------



## Barkr

Oh good lord, does anyone know what I need(papers) to bring these two across the US -Canadian border? I can't stand it I will pay that $&@#% her $1500.
I'm serious, if anyone has suggestions or can help me get these two I will handle the cost and an actual address please PM me. I just dicover my passport is expired but I will renew today(expedite).


----------



## tippykayak

Isn't selling pets a no-no on Craigslist? At the very least, you can flag the ads.

As far as paying her in any way for her dogs, if you do so, you'll just be teaching her that she can produce more dogs under these conditions and turn a profit. If she isn't breaking the law, your options are very limited. It's problematic to get one dog out of there by giving her enough money to encourage her to produce a dozen more.

Is there no way to get animal control out there?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It is against CL's policy to have puppy/dog sales. 

I just flagged the Ad.

A nominal re-homing fee is allowed.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Unfortunately, in the area where these dogs are located, it is difficult to get someone with the authority to act to respond. The SPCA, rescue groups, animal control, and private animal advocacy groups have all been contacted. None have the authority to act. We are in the process of getting the local police involved in the hopes that they will act. It may be outside their jurisdiction and fall to the state police to resolve. I will let you know what happens. I have spoken to the owner and she admits that the female is newly pregnant and that the GRs are being kept outside because she is afraid they will harm the litter of chocolate labs, as they're not their puppies. Temperatures are falling into the single digits at night here this week and these guys are 5 hours NW of me so it's probably already that cold for them. If anyone has any suggestions about how to help them please let me know.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Well I just called the local police and reported it myself. The dispatcher said that he will give it to them to investigate, but that if they have food and shelter then that is all they're entitled to. I'm not sure if the pathetic little doghouse in the corner or their filthy kennel qualifies as shelter according to the law. I will let you know what if anything is done for them.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I just heard back from the state police. They went out and investigated and spoke to the woman, who said she feeds them and gives them water every day. They said she is not breaking any laws and that they felt the dogs have adequate shelter and that the dogs were "lively". So that is that.


----------



## Thalie

Dang it ! I am sending them (Watertown Police) the e-mail anyway ! Thank you for all the steps you took to try to help those poor dogs. Hats off to you.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Thalie said:


> Dang it ! I am sending them (Watertown Police) the e-mail anyway ! Thank you for all the steps you took to try to help those poor dogs. Hats off to you.


At least they will get to see the CL picture with all the piles of poop. UGH!! I can't understand how she is within the law!  Maybe she will get nervous now and surrender them to a rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*Deleted post*

Deleted post


----------



## Wendy427

Is there any possibility of contacting PETA?


----------



## Barkr

:crossfingI have PM a couple members regarding transport(due to my expired passport I can not go myself). I have applied for a expedited renewal. If that falls through I hope they can hang on till my passport comes through. until then I am working on other options . I know that buying them may perpetuate the problem but in this case she may have realized that her profit margin was inflated( the price has been reduced) and the dogs have remained longer than she anticipated. I don't know:no: but the fact still remains that two dogs are in peril and one is pregnant.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Please review PETA's history of euthanizing dogs before contacting them.



Wendy427 said:


> Is there any possibility of contacting PETA?


----------



## KathyL

I remember last year when Grady was transported from New York to Canada, they put together a group who transported him to the Canadian border and had a "crosser". If someone on the forum worked on that transport maybe they can help with details unless you already know the logistics and need someone to do the actual move. I continue to hope these dogs have a new life in the new year.


----------



## tippykayak

Sunrise said:


> Please review PETA's history of euthanizing dogs before contacting them.


Yeah - PETA does almost nothing to actually rescue dogs. They have one shelter in VA at which they euthanize nearly all of the animals left there, and I think that may be their only shelter. PETA is a publicity organization for a fairly extreme point of view, not an animal welfare operation like the ASPCA or the local humane societies.

If the animal control guys said she's not breaking the law, there's not much anybody can do short of stealing or buying the dogs. You can contact the local humane society to give them a heads up, and maybe they can help talk her into giving the dogs up voluntarily, but your options are really limited if she's not breaking the law.


----------



## Jamm

I can't do anything this weekend but I might be able to help sunday/early next week? If someone would want to a company me.. I need to double check with parents and they need a place to go once here in Canada as I can't keep them  

These poor babies. 

Can anyone answer me like im 5years old.. what is the situation? Are they in a shelter? or someones house?


----------



## Barkr

Also I would be willing to surrender the two dogs to the the closest Golden Rescue in the area rather that transporting across the border can someone recommend one( I don't know the area at all). Flying by the seat of my pants.







any and all help or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-outside-freezing-weather-need-home-asap.html

Here is a link to the original thread that was closed due to mention of fundraising which is prohibited. It shows a picture of where and how the dogs are being kept. I think there is a mention of a rescue group that is willing to take them. I hope it's okay to post the link for informational purposes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes, it's OK to post the link to the original thread. 

It was my understanding, that several Rescue Groups had been in contact with the owners and were willing to take them into Rescue. However, the owners were asking a re-homing fee, which due to Non profit 501 (C) 3 bylaws, Rescue Groups are prohibited to pay a fee to get a dog into their program.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Reading through the old thread I don't see a specific rescue group named. If anyone knows which one was contacted and willing to help please post the info. I will google rescues in the area.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I don't think the issue is that rescue groups are not aware of this or don't want to help, but that they are prohibited from buying (or paying a "rehoming" fee) dogs. If they were to do so, they would risk losing their non-profit status. And so far, the people are holding fast to wanting to sell the dogs to make some money


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Try GRRCNY.org and grrowls.org


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tahnee GR said:


> I don't think the issue is that rescue groups are not aware of this or don't want to help, but that they are prohibited from buying (or paying a "rehoming" fee) dogs. If they were to do so, they would risk losing their non-profit status. And so far, the people are holding fast to wanting to sell the dogs to make some money


This is so heartbreaking too. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake, ran into this too many times. Owners were more concerned about getting the money than the well being of the dog(s).


----------



## Barkr

Okay we are now heading in another direction I have contacted Carol of Central NY GR Rescue she will be contacting me on how to proceed. She was well aware of the situation and we will hopfully be working out a plan. Looking more hopeful for these two sweet innocent beings and their progeny. *Until they are in safe hands all options will be considered. keep em coming I'm grateful for all the support* Finally I don't feel the bile rising in my throat and tears welling in my eyes. Keep your fingers crossed.:crossfing


----------



## Thalie

Any developments ? You can PM me.


----------



## goldensrbest

God, someone get these dogs.


----------



## Barkr

Believe me we are trying, we have run into some snags, one of them being my expired passport and the delay renewing over New Years:-( Here is an excerpt from some communication with the rescue agency........

_
I have found a person who would, if the female is indeed pregnant, whelp and raise the litter. Pregnancy, however, cannot be determined until about 1/13 (based on the owner's estimate that the actually mating occurred on 12/15) . I believe that a quarantine of both of these dogs will be necessary initially and, if the female is pregnant, the person whelping will require a negative Brucellosis test before the female comes into her kennel (she is a breeder of the ethical and reputable variety, very active in rescue work, and will not/should not risk the possible spread of this disease among her own dogs. 

So, while I have made some efforts in this regard, it is far from accomplished. A foster home-based programs such as we are is very apt to have difficulty meeting the needs of dogs like this but we try. There is most likely fear issues with these dogs, little or no socialization or development of house manners (including toileting, interaction with other dogs, etc).

But let's continue to keep each other informed.


_And to top things off I now have my 3yr grandson staying with me because my son in law has the Flu and my 8 month pregnant daughter has bronchitis:-( 

I will keep you informed of any progress we make. :crossfing I know it is sooooo cold


----------



## goldensrbest

Is there no one there that can get them?


----------



## Barkr

goldensrbest said:


> Is there no one there that can get them?


 That is somthing we are working on but have yet to find someone:bowl:
I know it is heartbreaking, I can only hope the "owner" has at least tarped the kennel to keep out the wind.


----------



## goldensrbest

It must be at least 20 below up there,it is 3 below tonite here in s outhern maine, and going to get colder as night goes on,so much colder up there.


----------



## tippykayak

It is -11F right now in Watertown. As hard as I like to hold the line about the ethics of giving people like this lady money, my heart breaks for those poor dogs.

Any chance of getting animal control back out there in this cold? If the dogs are outside, it _has_ to qualify as abuse.


----------



## Barkr

I did contact the police again and asked them to swing by to check them if possible. They said they would do thier best:-/ I am hoping the owner has the sense or heart to bring them in at least for the night.


----------



## goldensrbest

They do not care, about them, these dogs will freezeto death, this has been going on for weeks.


----------



## golden_732

If those poor dogs are still outside in this weather, it has to be abuse. I'm about 3-4 hours south of Watertown and all the local news stations have been constantly telling everyone to keep their dogs inside because of the storm. I'm only letting Cooper out to go to the bathroom and it's right back inside for him. 

I have an SUV and am willing to drive if transporters are needed to aid in the rescue of these two dogs. Unfortunately, as much as I want to drive up there and pay this lady $1500 for the dogs, I'm a grad student and don't have that lying around…

If someone is taking the lead on this rescue, please keep me involved, I would very much like to assist in anyway I can.


----------



## goldensrbest

It would be nice to hear someone say, they are in control of the rescue, so many rescue people on here,can't someone help these dogs?


----------



## Brave

I have a feeling that there is work going on behind the scenes since certain things cannot be discussed publicly on the forum. I suggest you PM Barkr and see if there is any progress.  

I wish I could help, but unfortunately I am too far away.


----------



## Barkr

golden_732 said:


> If those poor dogs are still outside in this weather, it has to be abuse. I'm about 3-4 hours south of Watertown and all the local news stations have been constantly telling everyone to keep their dogs inside because of the storm. I'm only letting Cooper out to go to the bathroom and it's right back inside for him.
> 
> I have an SUV and am willing to drive if transporters are needed to aid in the rescue of these two dogs. Unfortunately, as much as I want to drive up there and pay this lady $1500 for the dogs, I'm a grad student and don't have that lying around…
> 
> If someone is taking the lead on this rescue, please keep me involved, I would very much like to assist in anyway I can.


 I have sent you a PM. We can work out the details:wave:


----------



## Barkr

I have contacted the rescue, they are working on the fosters. I sure hope you can help!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

This has been going on for weeks now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldensrbest said:


> It would be nice to hear someone say, they are in control of the rescue, so many rescue people on here,can't someone help these dogs?


From what I understand, the Rescues are willing to help. The owners are asking for a hefty re-homing fee. Rescues can't buy the dogs because of their Non profit bylaws to get them into their program. 

If the owners would be willing to surrender the dogs to a Rescue Group, a group would take them.


----------



## goldensrbest

Okay, but what about a dog welfare group, why aren't they taking these dogs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Are you referring to Animal Control?

Most AC's only require that dogs have food, water, and some type of shelter. 
If that is being provided, the owners are not breaking any laws and AC can't take them, they have no legal reason to take them.


----------



## goldensrbest

It is so cold.isn't that abuse?


----------



## Brave

It sure does stink when owner's think only of their own gain over the safety and protection of their charges.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am going crazy over these goldens, it is just so very cold .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldensrbest said:


> It is so cold.isn't that abuse?


I personally think it's wrong to keep any animals outside, especially without some type of proper shelter for the weather conditions. 

I don't think in legal terms this is consider abuse if they have food, water and shelter as most AC ordinances require.


----------



## goldensrbest

I think it is abuse.


----------



## Brave

Watertown, NY Animal Ordinances

http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/AI/AILaws/Article-26.pdf



> § 353-b. Appropriate shelter for dogs left outdoors. 1. For purposes
> of this section:
> (a) "Physical condition" shall include any special medical needs of a
> dog due to disease, illness, injury, age or breed about which the owner
> or person with custody or control of the dog should reasonably be aware.
> (b) "Inclement weather" shall mean weather conditions that are likely
> to adversely affect the health or safety of the dog, including but not
> limited to rain, sleet, ice, snow, wind, or extreme heat and cold.
> (c) "Dogs that are left outdoors" shall mean dogs that are outdoors in
> inclement weather without ready access to, or the ability to enter, a
> house, apartment building, office building, or any other permanent
> structure that complies with the standards enumerated in paragraph (b)
> of subdivision three of this section.
> 2. (a) Any person who owns or has custody or control of a dog that is
> left outdoors shall provide it with shelter appropriate to its breed,
> physical condition and the climate. Any person who knowingly violates
> the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a violation,
> punishable by a fine of not less than fifty dollars nor more than one
> hundred dollars for a first offense, and a fine of not less than one
> hundred dollars nor more than two hundred fifty dollars for a second and
> subsequent offenses. Beginning seventy-two hours after a charge of
> violating this section, each day that a defendant fails to correct the
> deficiencies in the dog shelter for a dog that he or she owns or that is
> in his or her custody or control and that is left outdoors, so as to
> bring it into compliance with the provisions of this section shall
> constitute a separate offense.
> (b) The court may, in its discretion, reduce the amount of any fine
> imposed for a violation of this section by the amount which the
> defendant proves he or she has spent providing a dog shelter or
> repairing an existing dog shelter so that it complies with the AGM Article 26
> November 2013 8
> requirements of this section. Nothing in this paragraph shall prevent
> the seizure of a dog for a violation of this section pursuant to the
> authority granted in this article.
> 3. Minimum standards for determining whether shelter is appropriate to
> a dog's breed, physical condition and the climate shall include:
> (a) For dogs that are restrained in any manner outdoors, shade by
> natural or artificial means to protect the dog from direct sunlight at
> all times when exposure to sunlight is likely to threaten the health of
> the dog.
> (b) For all dogs that are left outdoors in inclement weather, a
> housing facility, which must: (1) have a waterproof roof; (2) be
> structurally sound with insulation appropriate to local climatic
> conditions and sufficient to protect the dog from inclement weather; (3)
> be constructed to allow each dog adequate freedom of movement to make
> normal postural adjustments, including the ability to stand up, turn
> around and lie down with its limbs outstretched; and (4) allow for
> effective removal of excretions, other waste material; dirt and trash.
> The housing facility and the area immediately surrounding it shall be
> regularly cleaned to maintain a healthy and sanitary environment and to
> minimize health hazards.
> 4. Inadequate shelter may be indicated by the appearance of the
> housing facility itself, including but not limited to, size, structural
> soundness, evidence of crowding within the housing facility, healthful
> environment in the area immediately surrounding such facility, or by the
> appearance or physical condition of the dog.
> 5. Upon a finding of any violation of this section, any dog or dogs
> seized pursuant to the provisions of this article that have not been
> voluntarily surrendered by the owner or custodian or forfeited pursuant
> to court order shall be returned to the owner or custodian only upon
> proof that appropriate shelter as required by this section is being
> provided.
> 6. Nothing in this section shall be construed to affect any
> protections afforded to dogs or other animals under any other provisions
> of this article.


ETA - If all they have for "shelter" is a tiny uninsulated dog house, it's a clear violation of this ordinance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Brave said:


> Watertown, NY Animal Ordinances
> 
> http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/AI/AILaws/Article-26.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - If all they have for "shelter" is a tiny uninsulated dog house, it's a clear violation of this ordinance.


That might just work then..........


----------



## Thalie

As per post # 10 in this thread, the state police went, talked to the owners, looked at the dogs and their shelter and did not find any laws/ordinances were broken.

Is it baffling, upsetting, incomprehensible in our eyes ? Yes, it is but nobody can just go and "take" those dogs without the owners' consent.


----------



## Brave

Thalie said:


> As per post # 10 in this thread, the state police went, talked to the owners, looked at the dogs and their shelter and did not find any laws/ordinances were broken.
> 
> Is it baffling, upsetting, incomprehensible in our eyes ? Yes, it is but nobody can just go and "take" those dogs without the owners' consent.


I find that most police officers are not read up on the exact nature of animal laws. Perhaps they felt it was suitable shelter, and it was still inadequate per the ordinances. It's worth filing additional complaints. Perhaps take video of the situation. 

Just brainstorming possible ways to resolve this.


----------



## Tahnee GR

It looked like the dog house was an Igloo by Dogloo. Those are pretty nice, well insulated houses (assuming they have not been chewed or altered), and can be big enough for two dogs. Still not how I would care for my dogs in this kind of weather but I suppose it counts as shelter 

I have to wonder though, how they are getting water to the dogs? It would freeze awfully fast in this weather.

Has anyone pointed out to them that if the mama dog dies, or all the puppies die, there goes their money?


----------



## KathyL

I'm guessing that the local law enforcement and the NY Dept. of Agriculture do not really work together. Law enforcement probably enforces their codes and Ag enforces their codes. Has someone contacted the Dept, of Agriculture?


----------



## Brave

KathyL said:


> I'm guessing that the local law enforcement and the NY Dept. of Agriculture do not really work together. Law enforcement probably enforces their codes and Ag enforces their codes. Has someone contacted the Dept, of Agriculture?


I haven't called, and cannot b/c I am at work (shhhh I'm not supposed to even be on the computer )

Here are some phone numbers to try:
New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets
http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/AI/DAI-Internet-Field-Phone-List.pdf

Animal Industry	Dr. David Smith, Director	518-457-3502


Supervising Animal Health Inspector for Jefferson County: 
PHILLIPS, David 315-536-4166 

Animal Health Inspector for Jefferson County:
CACCHIONE, Emily 315-399-9187


----------



## KathyL

Brave said:


> I haven't called, and cannot b/c I am at work (shhhh I'm not supposed to even be on the computer )
> 
> Oh-Oh, don't put that in writing for your sup to see.
> 
> I called NY Dept. of Agriculture and sent you a PM


----------



## Barkr

I have PM Golden 732 I hope she/he will be able to travel to "purchase the dogs" I will foot the cost. Still waiting to hear back. After "purchase" the rescue will take over they sound like they have seen it all:-( We really are still working on it and if it were not for my expired passport it would be done:-( still kicking myself.! If anyone else can go PLEASE PM me and we can make arrangements!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

God I hope so.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I really hope this works out! If I was closer I would get them for you. Authorities tend to be useless in these situations. Most of you have seen the pics of how Bentley's breeder keeps her dogs. It has been inspected by everyone I could shame into looking and they all say she meets requirements even though I have a copy of the ordinances and she's not even close to complying.
GOOD LUCK! ♥


----------



## Brave

Bentleysmom said:


> I really hope this works out! If I was closer I would get them for you. Authorities tend to be useless in these situations. Most of you have seen the pics of how Bentley's breeder keeps her dogs. It has been inspected by everyone I could shame into looking and they all say she meets requirements even though I have a copy of the ordinances and she's not even close to complying.
> GOOD LUCK! ♥


That is SO FRUSTATING! Some days it feels like the "officials" don't care if they are complaint or not.


----------



## Barkr

Quarantine has been arranged with the rescues vet, now we just need someone to get them there PM me if you can help.


----------



## Thalie

I e-mailed Myia's Mom through the forum since she was the OP of the old thread and is relatively close to where the dogs are, asking her to contact you. Let me know if there is anything else I can help with from where I am.


----------



## Barkr

:wave:Bumping up .....just in case some can help..... PM if you can help, I will cover the cost of springing the pups and rescue/ quarantine has for the most part been arranged. We just need someone to " get" the dogs from the present owner.


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I'm sorry to hear things are at a standstill. I've been checking the thread periodically hoping to see good news. Did you ever hear back from the local police the other day? I wonder if the dogs are in fact still there and outside. After following this, I realize how much effort it takes to accomplish these things. I wish there was someone in the general area who could just drive by to see what the conditions are.


----------



## MercyMom

You mean they're still not rescued yet?:uhoh:


----------



## Ashley B

I have been following this thread(s) and it is so heartbreaking and frustrating....like others, I would physically be there in a sec if I were closer....BIG hugs to those feverishly trying to help. 

I am not local but have reached out to all the NYers/Canadians I know but distance to these pups/sellers is a challenge at the moment.....Watertown is not an easy location, but nothing is impossible. Hopefully here someone will have success soon.

Bakr, I've had to expedite a passport(s) and have done so within a few days, with of course added cost not to mention unsafe weather if you were to drive. I saw you have offered to front the sellers payment which is admirable (and unfortunate it may come to this but...) so hopefully something is or has been worked out for these poor golden parents/pups. 

I know a lot of people are following the story and are trying to help, myself included. Anxiously waiting for good news.....


----------



## lhowemt

I have a friend that grew up in Watertown. It is a.stretch but I just sent him a note to see if he has any friends there still.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

I have been trying,to find someone here in maine,that could go,but no luck, this is just so sad.Is this on facebook,at all?


----------



## goldensrbest

It seems several people have not seen this thread.


----------



## KathyL

I don't really go on Facebook much, but is anyone here savvy with Facebook -- What about putting something on Friends of Golden Retrievers? they were involved with the GR recently shot in North Carolina and within hours had medical care and a foster home and rescue lined up. This is a different situation and more complicated but there might be other ideas out there on how to approach this.


----------



## goldensrbest

I feel these goldens are just not getting what they need, this whole thing just really troubles me.


----------



## Barkr

goldensrbest said:


> It seems several people have not seen this thread.


How do we... could we.. make it more visible?


----------



## goldensrbest

I don't know, does anyone know how to post on facebook?


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Maybe the title should be changed to start with something like Urgent Rescue Transportation Needed. I will try to post something on the above Facebook page.



Barkr said:


> How do we... could we.. make it more visible?


----------



## goldensrbest

I just don't know that many people, I feel like these goldens , have a terrible life, and not enough people are helping,or trying to help.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I sent the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page the following message: 

Hi, I am a Member of goldenretrieverforum.com. We have recently been alerted to a pair of goldens being kept in a pen outside in Watertown, NY with very little to shelter them from the brutal elements. A picture of their living conditions can be seen in this thread

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-outside-freezing-weather-need-home-asap.html 

They're advertised for sale on craigslist as a "breading" pair and the female is thought to be currently pregnant. We have run through the gamete of agencies, including the state police, in an attempt to get these guys into a rescue, GRRCNY, which has arranged fosters to take them. One of our Canadian members is willing to pay the owner for the dogs (the only way to get them). However, her passport has expired and she can not get them herself. She needs a person who is able to go to Theresa, NY where the dogs are and buy them for her and turn them over to the rescue. Here is a second thread containing more information 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rtown-goldens-one-pregnant-any-updates-3.html

Do you think you could post this situation on your FB page to help us find someone to get these poor dogs into rescue? Thank you! 

Hopefully they will post it ASAP and someone who can pick the dogs up will be found today.


----------



## KathyL

Heart O'Gold said:


> I sent the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page the following message:
> 
> Hi, I am a Member of goldenretrieverforum.com. We have recently been alerted to a pair of goldens being kept in a pen outside in Watertown, NY with very little to shelter them from the brutal elements. A picture of their living conditions can be seen in this thread
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-outside-freezing-weather-need-home-asap.html
> 
> They're advertised for sale on craigslist as a "breading" pair and the female is thought to be currently pregnant. We have run through the gamete of agencies, including the state police, in an attempt to get these guys into a rescue, GRRCNY, which has arranged fosters to take them. One of our Canadian members is willing to pay the owner for the dogs (the only way to get them). However, her passport has expired and she can not get them herself. She needs a person who is able to go to Theresa, NY where the dogs are and buy them for her and turn them over to the rescue. Here is a second thread containing more information
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rtown-goldens-one-pregnant-any-updates-3.html
> 
> Do you think you could post this situation on your FB page to help us find someone to get these poor dogs into rescue? Thank you!
> 
> Hopefully they will post it ASAP and someone who can pick the dogs up will be found today.


 Thank you. I think this will generate attention


----------



## MercyMom

I will also share this info via my Mercy FaceBook account.


----------



## lhowemt

I just posted on the GRF facebook page, along with GRF'ers on the run and Golden Retriever Lover and Owners (all facebook). I hope something works out soon!


----------



## MercyMom

Heart O'Gold said:


> I sent the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page the following message:
> 
> Hi, I am a Member of goldenretrieverforum.com. We have recently been alerted to a pair of goldens being kept in a pen outside in Watertown, NY with very little to shelter them from the brutal elements. A picture of their living conditions can be seen in this thread
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-outside-freezing-weather-need-home-asap.html
> 
> They're advertised for sale on craigslist as a "breading" pair and the female is thought to be currently pregnant. We have run through the gamete of agencies, including the state police, in an attempt to get these guys into a rescue, GRRCNY, which has arranged fosters to take them. One of our Canadian members is willing to pay the owner for the dogs (the only way to get them). However, her passport has expired and she can not get them herself. She needs a person who is able to go to Theresa, NY where the dogs are and buy them for her and turn them over to the rescue. Here is a second thread containing more information
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rtown-goldens-one-pregnant-any-updates-3.html
> 
> Do you think you could post this situation on your FB page to help us find someone to get these poor dogs into rescue? Thank you!
> 
> Hopefully they will post it ASAP and someone who can pick the dogs up will be found today.


Where is it? I can't find it on this page.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thanks, keep it going.


----------



## Thalie

If you all think it is better to change the title of this thread, I will contact a Mod to ask for that.

Alternatively I could open a new one with that title, linking to this one and referring to Barkr as the person to contact.

Let me know what you think is best.


----------



## goldensrbest

Any thing to bring attention to this story.


----------



## MercyMom

The original ad has been deleted by it's author already. Did somebody else already take them? Does anybody have their address and phone number?


----------



## Barkr

MercyMom said:


> The original ad has been deleted by it's author already. Did somebody else already take them? Does anybody have their address and phone number?


Yes,I have the contact info & address.


----------



## Thalie

Yes, the original ad with the picture was deleted a while ago and the latest appearance on CL is January 2 with a posted date of Dec. 31. 

The phone number is listed on the Jan. 2 CL ad (pair of breading golden retiever) and the address is known.


----------



## golden_732

Just found this ad posted 3 days ago. Looks like the same dogs based on the location. 

pair of breading golden retiever

and this one from New Years Eve…it has the seller's number

http://watertown.craigslist.org/pet/4259057650.html

And the chocolate lab ad is still there

http://watertown.craigslist.org/pet/4263243947.html


----------



## goldensrbest

golden_732 said:


> Just found this ad posted 3 days ago. Looks like the same dogs based on the location.
> 
> pair of breading golden retiever
> 
> and this one from New Years Eve…it has the seller's number
> 
> a breading pair of golden retievers
> 
> And the chocolate lab ad is still there
> 
> PURE BREAD CHO LABS


Are you going to get them, someone mentioned your name.


----------



## golden_732

I can definitely help with the transport to the rescue, but I don't think I can physically go pick them up from Watertown. I have a couple friends in that area that I have sent messages to. Hopefully they can help out in actually getting them from the seller. If someone else is in that area that is able to pick up the dogs, I can figure out a place to meet them and get them to a rescue.


----------



## Barkr

*What I (think) I know to date,*


What I (think) I know to date,
1.The pair are still advertised.
2. The police cannot help.
3. The rescue can only takeover once the dogs have been relinquished by whatever means by the present owner. They(GRR of Central NY) are willing to take them and have prepared. 
4. Are several GRF members actively searching for solutions, transport, and retrieval? 
5. I can’t go until my passport is ready and there has been a snafu with that as well( clerk put the wrong needed by date put 01- 16-14 instead of 01- 06 -14. Can this be more of a fiasco?
6. I will cover the cost of freeing the two dogs ( just need a getter).
7. I know that there is someone out there they just have not seen the post yet… so this needs to keep going.
8. I WILL BE GOING TO GET THEM JAN 16-14 if they are still there and not been rescued yet. Soon is better than later because we don’t want these 2 to end up in a “mill” L 
THANKS ( so many people with big hearts )
Annette
We will get this done !!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Come on, someone that lives up that way, go and get them , barkr is paying the fee.


----------



## golden_732

A friend just texted me saying that she might be able to go get them. Nothing set in stone yet. If she can, I'll drive out toward thats way and get the dogs from her and hand them off to GRRCNY. Waiting to hear back from her. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## lhowemt

One fb response is that the GRROWLS rescue may have people up that way(???)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

lhowemt said:


> One fb response is that the GRROWLS rescue may have people up that way(???)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:crossfing
Holding my breath..........


----------



## Heart O'Gold

MercyMom said:


> Where is it? I can't find it on this page.


I messaged them so they could post it. I didn't see how to post something myself, other than comment on a different post. All the posts look like they came from the site. Hopefully they'll post it.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Friends of Golden Retrievers
Rosemary I'd be more than happy to share this. Could you please check back on the thread on this page in case anyone offers to help. I'd really appreciate if you could keep us posted. Thanks so much for helping them!

This is their reply! Yay! It's up on their site! https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Eowyn

This is so sad…  Can't anyone go and get them?


----------



## Heart O'Gold

There is someone who is willing to go Barkr message her on her FB page at https://www.facebook.com/sue.g.healy

Her name is Sue Graham Healy.


----------



## Eowyn

Heart O'Gold said:


> There is someone who is willing to go Barkr message her on her FB page at https://www.facebook.com/sue.g.healy
> 
> Her name is Sue Graham Healy.


Praise God!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barkr

Oh my goodness I am so Happy !!!!!!! I think they will be safe soon ))))


----------



## lhowemt

Sending rescue energy your way!!! Please oh please oh please!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

:thanks::banana::You_Rock_:artydudeIt's Happening !!!!!!!!! The ball is rolling! Thanks to all of you! Have spoken with Sue, she is calling Carol @ GRRCNY and The "Owners" and they will make the arrangments to save these two darlings. FB was a charm


----------



## Heart O'Gold

:thanks::You_Rock_

Awesome news!!! Thank you so much, Annette for doing so much and going to such great personal expense to save these guys! You're the best!!:dblthumb2


----------



## Thalie

I so wish to see an update soon with the word "safe" in it. Thanks Annette for stepping in so strongly for them and Rosemary for posting on the Facebook site. 

This will work, it must !


----------



## goldensrbest

Please.please get them, let them be safe.


----------



## KathyL

I'm just sitting here holding my breath, waiting to hear they are driving out with the pair.


----------



## Eowyn

Barkr said:


> :thanks::banana::You_Rock_:artydudeIt's Happening !!!!!!!!! The ball is rolling! Thanks to all of you! Have spoken with Sue, she is calling Carol @ GRRCNY and The "Owners" and they will make the arrangments to save these two darlings. FB was a charm


YEAH!!!!! I CAN NOT wait to to hear they are safe and sound with the rescue. Keep us posted! Thank you so much for all you are doing! You are truly a hero!


----------



## Eowyn

Thank you Heart O'Gold for posting on Facebook!


----------



## lhowemt

Barkr, you are an amazing person. That is a huge financial commitment for two dogs that you will never even see. I wish upon you boundless happiness and joy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

Eowyn said:


> Praise God!!!!!!!!


I ditto that!:banana:


----------



## MercyMom

Barkr said:


> :thanks::banana::You_Rock_:artydudeIt's Happening !!!!!!!!! The ball is rolling! Thanks to all of you! Have spoken with Sue, she is calling Carol @ GRRCNY and The "Owners" and they will make the arrangments to save these two darlings. FB was a charm


All right!:headbang2:rockon:


----------



## MercyMom

Watching the story unfold on FB.


----------



## mylissyk

MercyMom said:


> Watching the story unfold on FB.


Can you share the link?


----------



## KathyL

mylissyk said:


> Can you share the link?


Here you go -- hope it copied OK or just go to Friends of golden Retrievers on Facebook.

They must have run into a snag because I haven't seen anything from Barker saying everything went through.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## goldensrbest

Any up dates, still worrying.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

Terry

Sent you some msgs. on Facebook.
Check on this link for updates:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1&theater


----------



## SheetsSM

Still no word whether the two have been sprung


----------



## Barkr

Yes there has been a another snag, the owner is having second thoughts about selling the dogs:-( sorry I did not update last night. I was so deflated, after feeling that we were in the home stretch. I was hoping that I would not have to post this bad news. We are still working on it and the owner does have a contact if she changes her mind. Thanks and keep those prayers coming and fingers crossed!
Annette


----------



## Miaya's mom

I am just catching up on this as I have been extremely ill since Christmas, and I am still not back to work. I have not forgot about these beauties, but the last time a friend contacted her she was thinking about keeping them, we had raised the money to spring them, that was a few day's ago. This lady is a real piece of work, and is not returning calls.


----------



## Brave

I have a few choice words for such an.... Ugh. I cannot even describe what I am feeling right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

Oh boy, so sorry to hear this, owner is something else.


----------



## goldensrbest

Karen519 said:


> Terry
> 
> Sent you some msgs. on Facebook.
> Check on this link for updates:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1&theater


Iwas asking you to post on your fb page,yesterday.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

Terry

Just saw your msg. today and posted on my FB Page today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barkr said:


> Yes there has been a another snag, the owner is having second thoughts about selling the dogs:-( sorry I did not update last night. I was so deflated, after feeling that we were in the home stretch. I was hoping that I would not have to post this bad news. We are still working on it and the owner does have a contact if she changes her mind. Thanks and keep those prayers coming and fingers crossed!
> Annette


I saw this update on the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page also.

Any specifics you can share as to why the Owner is having second thoughts about selling them?

Very sad.......


----------



## cgriffin

The owner most likely saw the facebook page and decided she might just be able to get more money out of this, either asking more money for the dogs or selling the pups - in my opinion.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Such a sad outcome thus far - and with how bad the temperatures are going to be tonight and tomorrow - my heart just aches.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldens*

From checking their Facebook page it sounds like they are going to a rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> From checking their Facebook page it sounds like they are going to a rescue.


Karen, no idea how accurate this post is, but this was posted 2 hours ago.




> The current status is: we have a volunteer to provide transport, thanks to this page and Rescue is prepared to take the dogs.* We are trying to get the owner to sell us the dogs, she is having second thoughts.* Thank you to everyone who has helped. Please send some positive energy and prayers that this situation has a rapid happy ending.
> 2 hours ago · Like · 2


----------



## Tahnee GR

If she has connected the offer to buy with being reported to the police, etc, she may have decided not to sell out of spite. Maybe if someone called and said that they saw the ad and want to start breeding Goldens, they might be more successful.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I have no new updates, but just want to reach out for some positive energy and prayers that this story has a happy ending. 

While waiting for good news and browsing my FB I came across this sad article 

WNYT.com - State Police: No violations at Sprakers puppy farm 

about a puppy mill elsewhere in NY state. It really shows how impossible it is to shut these down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's incredibly sad, they're meeting the bare minimum requirements according to the law, so nothing can be done. 

I think the only thing people can do, is work with City, County and State officials to get Animal Laws changed where they live.


----------



## goldensrbest

I picture in my head,these goldens, and their pups, I fear for them all.


----------



## golden_732

I have someone else willing to go pick up the dogs. Let me know if we need a "fresh" prospective buyer. I can arrange for that.


----------



## MercyMom

I am very saddened by the turn of events. I could not believe my eyes.  Still praying for the best outcome for these guys.


----------



## ktkins7

I would be willing to drive and get them but my car can't fit more than one dog, and I can't borrow my parents SUV drive that far. According to Google is a 5.5 hour drive each way from my house, plus the time driving to a rescue. 

For what is worth, I'm a police officer in Connecticut and the way the laws are written animal cruelty charges almost never hold up. With these cold temperatures all we can really do is knock on the door and request for the owners to bring the dog or dogs inside. If they refuse we call animal control but unfortunately they are overfilled right now so they normally don't come out. I haven't seen them come out yet this winter, but thankfully any dog situations I've addressed I've at least been able to get the owner to bring them inside. 

Don't know how different it is in New York but our hands are pretty much tied. It sucks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Golden*

Golden

If you can help, contact go to the Facebook page and contact Rosemary, the lady that is updating.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...evers</FONT>&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13890944658209


----------



## MaDeuce

Hello, 

the story of the two Golden Retrievers was shared on my Facebook by a good friend of mine located in Buffalo NY. I am located directly in Watertown NY, mainly involved with German Shepherd Dogs. However, if there is any way I can help, I am willing to help. 

The conditions out here are extremely horrible. I81 is shut down. 
Does anyone know WHERE in Watertown the dogs are located and how much the owners are asking for, to re-home them?


----------



## Heart O'Gold

The dogs are in Theresa, NY and we do have an address. Everything was in place to buy them and get them to the rescue but the owner has changed her mind and won't sell them now. Maybe she wants to make her money from the puppies first. If they survive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Craigslist Ad has been flagged for removal and is no longer on CL unless a new one has been posted, which I did not check.


----------



## MaDeuce

My friend Jimmy called them and they told her that they are gone.


----------



## MaDeuce

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Craigslist Ad has been flagged for removal and is no longer on CL unless a new one has been posted, which I did not check.


They have been posted at least four or five times on Craigslist in the last week. But my friend just called them and they said that the two dogs are gone.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

MaDeuce said:


> They have been posted at least four or five times on Craigslist in the last week. But my friend just called them and they said that the two dogs are gone.


I hope they're in good hands.


----------



## goldensrbest

I know I am guessing,but I would guess she just told them that, I would second,and third what she said.


----------



## MaDeuce

Hopefully. That's all we can hope for, I guess. 
Wish I had seen this sooner. We could have gotten them quietly, without mentioning rescue at all. People in this area can be funny when it comes to dogs and the whole thing was probably too aggressive from the get go at least one group that was involved is rather aggressive. I wouldn't be surprised if hey still had the dogs but refuse to hand them out now.


----------



## goldensrbest

If you could find out address,and maybe check on them,if possible.


----------



## goldensrbest

I wish for their sake,we would had found you,weeks ago.


----------



## GoldenMum

This thread breaks my heart, I hope they truly got out. I used to live in Western NY, and know how brutal a Watertown winter can be......


----------



## MaDeuce

I would be more than willing to drive out there and check if they still have them out there.


----------



## goldensrbest

Maybe someone on here knows address.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldensrbest said:


> Maybe someone on here knows address.


I think members Bakr and maybe Thalie have the contact information.


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes,i am hoping they see this.


----------



## Barkr

It is anyone guess how and why this went so dreadfully wrong, but the sure thing here is the owner did not have the best interests of the dogs in mind right from the start. I have learned a lot of things over the last few weeks. One of them being the mixed blessing of social media an other, there are more good hearted people than selfish people. And good does not always conquer evil. Lets hope someone good behind the scenes scooped them.
Regretfully yours Annette


----------



## goldensrbest

I think,it took too long, but maybe still hope,someone there is willing to check on them.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Barkr said:


> It is anyone guess how and why this went so dreadfully wrong, but the sure thing here is the owner did not have the best interests of the dogs in mind right from the start. I have learned a lot of things over the last few weeks. One of them being the mixed blessing of social media an other, there are more good hearted people than selfish people. And good does not always conquer evil. Lets hope someone good behind the scenes scooped them.
> Regretfully yours Annette


I'm so sorry that this has not worked out. I can't even express my regret that after all you've done to try to help them they are still out there. I, too, hope that whoever has them is someone good. If that's the case we may see them in a rescue soon. I hope that it was not my fault for going on the FB page for help. I'm just beside myself. I was sure this would have a happy ending. Thank you so much for your efforts.


----------



## MaDeuce

If I am not mistaken my friend Jimmie has the address and once the snow madness is over, we'll drive out and see if we can see the dogs.


----------



## GoldenMum

MaDeuce said:


> If I am not mistaken my friend Jimmie has the address and once the snow madness is over, we'll drive out and see if we can see the dogs.



You, my dear, are an angel! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Tricia

I have been following these posts hoping and praying for the ' happy ending'. I guess that is not always an option in this life, but the thing that impresses me most is the dedication of everyone to help. There are more good people out there than bad. Thanks to all of them.

Perhaps even yet there will be the ending everyone has worked so hard for.


----------



## goldensrbest

MA deuce, Thank you so much.


----------



## KathyL

I feel the same as Barkr and Heart O'Gold. Initially I was concerned about how much information was passing around on the public side of the forum but then when we seemed to be so close I thought how Facebook has this magic connection but it also opens a whole new can of worms. What hurts me the most is Thursday is the anniversary of my Harley who was a rescue and every time I saw that picture I saw him. We all learned but I hope I can use what I learned.


----------



## goldensrbest

Heart O'Gold said:


> I'm so sorry that this has not worked out. I can't even express my regret that after all you've done to try to help them they are still out there. I, too, hope that whoever has them is someone good. If that's the case we may see them in a rescue soon. I hope that it was not my fault for going on the FB page for help. I'm just beside myself. I was sure this would have a happy ending. Thank you so much for your efforts.


Hey, I think we had to go to FB.


----------



## Karen519

*My heart breaks*

My heart breaks for these dogs, but thank you to everyone who tried to find help for them.

I think once the greedy owner found out a rescue was going to take them, they refused to let them to. Praying that these dogs are safe, or the owner will change their mind.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

KathyL said:


> I feel the same as Barkr and Heart O'Gold. Initially I was concerned about how much information was passing around on the public side of the forum but then when we seemed to be so close I thought how Facebook has this magic connection but it also opens a whole new can of worms. What hurts me the most is Thursday is the anniversary of my Harley who was a rescue and every time I saw that picture I saw him. We all learned but I hope I can use what I learned.


So sorry for your loss of Harley. Thanks for helping to try to rescue these two.


----------



## MercyMom

Oh man!:no:


----------



## MaDeuce

I will certainly do what I can from my end. 

@Heart Oh Gold: Right now I can only answer to Moderator PM's since I don't have the post count. I can certainly do that and check on the conditions.


----------



## Brave

MaDeuce said:


> I will certainly do what I can from my end.
> 
> @Heart Oh Gold: Right now I can only answer to Moderator PM's since I don't have the post count. I can certainly do that and check on the conditions.


Thank you for your help. I hope and pray that these precious babies are out of the cold and safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

MaDeuce said:


> I will certainly do what I can from my end.
> 
> @Heart Oh Gold: Right now I can only answer to Moderator PM's since I don't have the post count. I can certainly do that and check on the conditions.


Thank you-
Please be careful and take someone with you, you just never know.


----------



## lhowemt

Barkr said:


> It is anyone guess how and why this went so dreadfully wrong, but the sure thing here is the owner did not have the best interests of the dogs in mind right from the start. I have learned a lot of things over the last few weeks. One of them being the mixed blessing of social media an other, there are more good hearted people than selfish people. And good does not always conquer evil. Lets hope someone good behind the scenes scooped them.
> Regretfully yours Annette


I found this with my recent rescue also. While social media and forums such as this are great for gathering help, they also expose your activities which can adversely affect your efforts.


----------



## MaDeuce

The travel advisory has just been lifted and the roads opened up. So if my friend has time we might be able to drive out there today.


----------



## MaDeuce

lhowemt said:


> I found this with my recent rescue also. While social media and forums such as this are great for gathering help, they also expose your activities which can adversely affect your efforts.


Not only that, it can get very aggressive and radical people involved, calling, harassing and threatening them and you may not even know about it until it's too late.


----------



## Karen519

*MaDeuce*

MaDeuce

Please be very careful if you and your friend go.


----------



## Miaya's mom

stay safe, l think this lady is a few cards short of a full deck.


----------



## wjane

Oh, please be very careful and go with as many as you can. I wish you the best in your effort and pray for these poor babies.


----------



## MercyMom

I sure hope she can find out the name and address of the new owner.


----------



## goldensrbest

I was hoping someone would check on them, they still are on my mind.


----------

